# Pc info



## dwayne1618 (Jul 13, 2014)

Am using on board 5.1 sound drivers and will this be compatible

Will the sound enhanced only for the player like cyber link power dvd or it works for game as well


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Compatible for what?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It should work for games as well. But how is everything connected?


----------

